# 86 Nissan Hardbody (D21) Pickup- Timing and Idle speed



## Copper93 (Mar 24, 2007)

Could anyone tell me the correct idle speed and the correct timing for a 1986 Hardbody? It has the Z24I engine. I can't find it anywhere. The manual just says to check the Vehicle Emission sticker under the hood but there isn't one. I think the hood has been replaced at some time or another.
What is happening is when I first crank the truck the idle stubbles and drops to around 200-300 rpms. After the truck warms up it runs around 1000-1200 rpms. It has never failed to crank and won't cut out but I'm afraid this winter will be a pain in the rear. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

800 to 1 k is good for a base idle.

check and replum the vacumn to the fuel pressure regulator..


----------



## Copper93 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks, I'll do that tomorrow. Sounds like you've had the same problem.


----------

